# finding specs for Imasen LA10 relay?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

before I completely give up on reusing the ICE radiator fan relay and fuse... does anyone know how much the relays typically take to drive the coil?

My specific relay is the Imasen LA10, which can carry a 10amp load perfect for vacuum pump. What I don't know is what it takes to drive the coil, and I KNOW that the vacuum transducer can only put out 80mA.

second question is more basic.... in using the mechanical relay, I am assuming the input side run on lead to 12v ground, and other to transducer + signal

what I am not sure of is the LOAD side two connections on the typical relay (only 4 pins, two little and two big). Do they serve as a switch with hot + on one side and + to load on the other, with the load - being grounded appropriately separate from the relay?


where can I find the specs and typical wiring for these automotive relays?


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Good info: http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relays.asp

A Good forum: http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_topics.asp?FID=5

More diagrams: http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relaydiagrams.asp

Miz


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

mizlplix said:


> Good info: http://www.the12volt.com/relays/relays.asp



ok, that WAS helpful in general understanding... especially that the LOAD output side in single pole. I have trouble when I cant SEE things, so It was nice to see it laid out like that.

I couldn't find exact specs, but it looked like in general the mechanical relays pull somewhere between 100-200 mA to energize the coil. This explains why the previous builder added little bits to boost the transducer output from its 80mA max.

... leaves me with the choice to repair the little inline bits, or switch to using a SSR. I found lots on eBay that look like they'll do the job for about $22. (crydom d1d12) so I think I'll go that route.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Dan:

You have helped me a couple of times and I am pleased to be able to return the favor. Miz


----------

